# i got a new cockatiel and he is shaking everytime he shakes



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

he shakes off a bunch of white looking skin flakes what could it be help


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

dont worry...
when i first got my cockatiel, the same thing happened...and then after a week or two she didnt have nearly as many white "dandruffy" bits...i sprayed her with mite and lice spray every day. whether that helped or not, im not sure...
i think it was because she was in a cage with another cockatiel with other animals around her, but again, im not sure...
hope that helps


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

*he was in a free flight home would that make a difference*

because it is everywhere


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

im honestly not sure, sorry
i would just spray him with lice spray once a day and see how you go.....thats what i would do...
good luck


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

Cockatiels just naturally create a large amount of "dust", which includes the tiny "skin flakes" - PLEASE, do NOT use any chemicals (lice spray, etc) as these may not be safe and will not alter the naturally-occurring "dust" production of a cockatiel. They could likely do more harm than anything!

It would be much better to mist your new tiel with water or allow it to take a bath a few times a week or so. Make sure it's not in drafts and can air-dry without becoming chilled, though.

Here's just one link from the forum about baths and misting:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=7194

There's much more info here on the forum about dusty tiels and help dealing with the dust - doing a search should bring up lots of posts...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

JC-mom said:


> Cockatiels just naturally create a large amount of "dust", which includes the tiny "skin flakes" - PLEASE, do NOT use any chemicals (lice spray, etc) as these may not be safe and will not alter the naturally-occurring "dust" production of a cockatiel. They could likely do more harm than anything!
> 
> It would be much better to mist your new tiel with water or allow it to take a bath a few times a week or so. Make sure it's not in drafts and can air-dry without becoming chilled, though.
> 
> ...




Agree totally - I honestly don't know why those Lice/mites sprays and Protectors (hanging in a cage) are sold, The protectors have been known to kill birds because it lets off fumes 

Also having a tiel (or more) Your house will be a lot more dustier then before, only instead of the normal dust it will be layers of White dust - this is the dander you see flying off the tiel(s) when they scratch and or shake their feathers 

getting an Air Purfier (that is not a IONIC one) will help this. 

Also people with allergies might have worse allergies when around a Teil, because of all the dander it lets off

But not every one is bothered by it who has allergies, My boyfriend has allergies we have a lot of tiels and it doesn't bother his allergies any more then when we had no animals at all 

and Frequent sprays or baths does help keep the dander down, Just make sure you do it early in the day(never before bedtime) to give them enough time to dry all the way, Also its best to do it when its warm in the house 

Its winter where I am so i give mine thier baths or "showers" (Spray bottle never used for anything but water and the birds) around 11am to noon when it is the warmest at my house.


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

*thank you i will try that*

the only reason i was concerned was because my two other tiels haven't ever had any come off of them. so i was worried i was really worried that he was really sick or something


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Have I read on here too, to use purified water for the drinking water as well as spritzing your bird? Because of the chlorine in "city" water. I either buy a Gal. of Drinking water, and/or I also use a Brita Pitcher filter.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I wouldn't use mite and lice spray either! It is basically spraying your bird with insecticide. It really isn't safe. They commonly have a very powdery dandruff like substance that comes off of them. Probably misting would help keep that down down. Excuse the pun! I notice you are in Kent! That's a spit and a holler from me. I'm in Puyallup.


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

*its not powder it good sized*

skin pieces and yeah i'm not to far from you


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's probably pieces of feather sheaths. If they're not shedding down they seem to be shedding feather sheaths. That is the stuff that comes of in flakes like that. Definitely sounds like he needs a good misting. Probably daily while he's going thru this. It can make them uncomfortable and cranky.


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

*the guy i got him from said*

he been extra cranky for the last few days


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea that sounds like what is going on then for sure. Just a molt. Not to worry!


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

*thank you so much and maybe one of these days we could meet*

cause we aren't that far away from each other


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sure no problem! It's nice to see that you are paying attention to your birds. So many people just stick them in a cage and don't concern themselves with little issues or they don't even notice anything. I'm sure your birds are well taken care of. It would be nice to know another bird person close to me.


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

*well i am a first time cockatiel owner*

so i guess i am just really worried that i am going to mess this all up and i am really happy to know that there is a bird lover not to far from me


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Some have called me a "crazy bird lady" but I'm sure it's with the utmost respect. Happy to be of whatever help I can be.


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

*well i have been trying to get pics of the new addition*

but he won't sit still long enough. one more question is it a difficult transition from not being caged to being caged at night last night was hard for both of us


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Did your birds have night frights? I always have a night light on for mine and I don't have problems with those. I also don't cover my babies as I think that makes new surrounding scary.


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

*what are night frights*

i didn't cover him and i took him in my bedroom for the night because he screams when he is in a room by himself and if you leave the room he flies after you


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Aw! He sounds very dependent on you already! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The skin-flaking problem could also related to his diet or some other environmental factor in his old home. If that's the case, living in your home for a few weeks should solve the problem since your other tiels are doing well under your management. Keep an eye on him, and if things don't improve in the next month or so you probably need to get him vet-checked.


----------

